# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Tìm mua encoder...

## haiquanckbn

Như tiêu đề em đang cần tìm 1 em encoder như hình. bác nào có thì pm em cái ah.
Tks
Nguyễn Hải Quân
01649555484

----------


## Trung Le

NEU em chưa tim đươc đơi đến chủ nhât anh ve nha lấy..kieu giong cua e đến 90%..sdt anh 0918215550

----------

